# Field hunting training "clubs"?



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't know if these exist, but are there such things as a field trial training club or something along that nature? I'm not necessarily planning on competing my Copper just yet, however it is something I might look into more as a training aid if/when possible. Also if anyone knows if there is one in the bay area/northern California area that would be my preference.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Rod (redbirddog) or Ken (willowwyndranch) are the guys to ask in your area. 

For AKC event specific training I'd look into your local vizsla club. They often arrange training days or fun field event days. 
UKC, NAVDHA, and NSTRA are other organizations that have their own tests and training days. I've only had experience with NAVDHA and have found that to generally be a good fit for me, but your mileage may vary. Try out a few, meet the people, and see where you and your future dog fit in best. 

I'm sure some more experienced folks will chime in.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm glad to see there's a VCNC Fun Field Day this year. I was slightly worried because it hasn't been put up on the website yet. We missed last years but fully intend to enjoy it this year. 
olofsonb- check out these links from RBD if you want a little info on a past Fun Field Day
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/03/northern-california-fun-field-days.html
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/04/vizsla-fun-field-day-2012.html


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------

